# Puffer Lake



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Heading down the ride the Paiute ATV trail and noticed it went somewhat by Puffer Lake. It looks like you can get there by ATV in a round about way-Anybody tried this before? I also found online that it is no longer stocked by the DWR as it is almost completely surrounded by private land- This True?

Any tips to catch fish?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

From the UDWR stocking report.


> PUFFER L	BEAVER	RAINBOW	3674	10.18"	06/04/2012
> 
> PUFFER L	BEAVER	RAINBOW	815	10.22"	06/06/2012
> 
> ...


Don't know where ya heard that they weren't planting it, but it ain't the truth. _(O)_

Doesn't look like a lot of fish though.

'Bout the same last year.



> PUFFER L	BEAVER	RAINBOW	1817	10.45"	06/28/2011
> 
> PUFFER L	BEAVER	RAINBOW	1764	10.45"	06/28/2011
> 
> ...


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I fished there the first weekend in August. Access around the lake was not a problem. But the main road up from Beaver is closed for construction. It requires a long detour to get there. Fishing was good with flies. But the fish don't wake up early. The morning fishing was slow but from noon until dark was very good.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Puffers is around the property that was bought out by that hunting ranch place (used to be the old ski resort), but you cans till fish it. It has probrably the best raimbows in it out if the surrounding lakes. The ATV trail also takes you down around kents lake also. If you hit Anderson Cove there are a few nice brookies still left in there.


----------

